# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Benefit bagi Anggota KOI's teregister

## Ajik Raffles

Dalam rangka memberikan benefit yang lebih besar kepada anggota KOIs teregister, KOIs mulai bertahap menyusun program Kartu Diskon bagi anggota  anggotanya.  Memanfaatkan kunjungan Pak Sugi ke sekretariat, dicapai kesepakatan sebagai berikut:

*Feikoi Centre akan memberikan diskon 10% dari price list, untuk setiap pembelian koi bagi anggota KOIs teregister dengan menunjukan kartu keanggotaan pada setiap pembelian*

Demikian semoga bisa dimanfaatkan secara optimal bagi seluruh anggota KOIs


*Pak Sugi bergaya di sekretariat KOI's*

----------


## e-koi

wii, asyik. Tapi bgmana kalo udah teregistrasi but, gak bisa nunjukin kartu anggota bgmana om?

----------


## edwin

saya blm dapet kartunya pak...follow up kemana pak?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sebelumnya telah tercapai kesepakatan non formal dengan om Dedi Gouw bahwa setiap pemegang kartu anggota KOI's akan mendapat *dikon 10% pembelian produk airboom*. Lebih lanjut mengenai produk ini bisa dilihat di http://www.air-boom.com atau info di forum jual yang akan segera diposting om Deddy.

Silakan dimanfaatkan bagi para anggota KOI's dan jangan lupa perbaharui iuran keanggotaannya ya. Nantikan kejutan berikutnya ya....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> saya blm dapet kartunya pak...follow up kemana pak?


Bisa menghubungi om Rudi Showa ya.....

----------


## h3ln1k

aku juga belum punya kartu   ::

----------


## boby_icon

sama   ::  

aku besok juni habis 1th, panjangin lagi ah..

----------


## E. Nitto

Wuitz.. mantabzss.....kunantikan kejutan2 berikutnya oom....  ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> aku juga belum punya kartu


sama nDan!!   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> aku juga belum punya kartu  
> 
> 
> sama nDan!!


idem...

----------


## Soegianto

kejutannya masih banyak   ::  

omchivas yg idem yg mana?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Aku juga belum punya KARTU    ::

----------


## chivas

> kejutannya masih banyak   
> 
> omchivas yg idem yg mana?


yg kartu anggota nya

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kejutannya masih banyak   
> omchivas yg idem yg mana? 
> 
> 
> yg kartu anggota nya


Banyak yang belum dapat kartu artinya.....  ::

----------


## abahnasr

om rudi... sy juga belom ada kartu anggota...   ::

----------


## showa

sabar dan sabar ya kartu anggotanya pasti akan kebagian semuanya ko.

yg tdk sabar harap nyemplung kolam koi dulu biar rada adem.
hihihihihihihi

----------


## Soegianto

yg tdk sabar harap nyemplung kolam koi dulu biar rada adem.
ayo ramai ramai nyeburrrrrrrrrrr  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> yg tdk sabar harap nyemplung kolam koi dulu biar rada adem.
> ayo ramai ramai nyeburrrrrrrrrrr


Om Soegi suka nyebur kolam ternyata   ::

----------


## showa

hehehehehehhe

----------


## Soegianto

hbs yg ksh anjuran om showa jd harus di patuhi  ::

----------


## chivas

kl sy mah udah nyebur trus kering trus nyebur lg..maklum dah hampir se tahun ga jd2 kartunya...  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Tapi belon nyebur ke mud pond kan?

 ::

----------


## Soegianto

> kl sy mah udah nyebur trus kering trus nyebur lg..maklum dah hampir se tahun ga jd2 kartunya...


wah kecebur cebur namanya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> ..maklum dah hampir se tahun ga jd2 kartunya...


Mau tanya nih om Mod...
register anggota Koi's kan masa berlakunya hanya 1 tahun   ::  
jangan sampai kartunya nyampe tp no idnya sudah kadaluarsa karena belum diperpanjang.
Soalnya ogut sudah member 1 tahun lebih dan renewel idnya juga belum dapet kartunya juga   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> ..maklum dah hampir se tahun ga jd2 kartunya... 
> 
> 
> Mau tanya nih om Mod...
> register anggota Koi's kan masa berlakunya hanya 1 tahun   
> jangan sampai kartunya nyampe tp no idnya sudah kadaluarsa karena belum diperpanjang.
> Soalnya ogut sudah member 1 tahun lebih dan renewel idnya juga belum dapet kartunya juga


Hehehehehe   ::

----------


## mrbunta

om soegi kan baek. biasa nya utk registered koi's ada special lagi donggg
1. free ongkir. 
2. bonus saki hikari color 5 kg

 ::

----------


## Soegianto

> om soegi kan baek. biasa nya utk registered koi's ada special lagi donggg
> 1. free ongkir. 
> 2. bonus saki hikari color 5 kg


oke utk member"s gajah  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om soegi kan baek. biasa nya utk registered koi's ada special lagi donggg
> 1. free ongkir. 
> 2. bonus saki hikari color 5 kg
> 
> 
> 
> oke utk member"s gajah


Kalau daku ada plusnya lagi ya......

3. foto om Impoetz ukuran 24R (untuk ditaruh diatas kolam  ::  )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by chivas
> 
> ..maklum dah hampir se tahun ga jd2 kartunya... 
> 
> 
> Mau tanya nih om Mod...
> register anggota Koi's kan masa berlakunya hanya 1 tahun   
> jangan sampai kartunya nyampe tp no idnya sudah kadaluarsa karena belum diperpanjang.
> Soalnya ogut sudah member 1 tahun lebih dan renewel idnya juga belum dapet kartunya juga


Ok, kita akan segera menerbitkan kartu anggota yang baru
Saat ini desain sudah selesai, tinggal mencari sponsor yang akan membantu biaya cetaknya
Beberapa hal yang akan diatur pada kartu keanggotaan yang baru ini adalah:
1. Cut of date (per tanggal 19/5, ulang tahun KOI's) + Transisi Period
2. Penomoran anggota yang baru
3. Upgrade kartu anggota sebagai kartu diskon

Mudah2an segera di dapat sponsor yang bantu biaya cetaknya ya, sehingga bisa dirilis secepat mungkin atau paling tidak sebelum target cut of date. tks

----------


## Glenardo

Tambahin ahh..

Bagi anggota Koi's yang terdaftar, bisa mendapatkan diskon 5% dari angka terakir lelang untuk pengumpulan dana Pembuatan Video Koi's.

Seperti contoh di link ini:

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4632

Salam

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om soegi kan baek. biasa nya utk registered koi's ada special lagi donggg
> 1. free ongkir. 
> 2. bonus saki hikari color 5 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oke utk member"s gajah


khusus aku ya , wuikkk baik sekali om imoetz

----------


## seven7colour

> 1. Cut of date (per tanggal 19/5, ulang tahun KOI's) + Transisi Period


Yang daftar bulan April dapat bonus 1 bulan dong    ::  
Kalau daftar bulan Januari dapat bonus 5 bulan   ::  
Kalau daftar bulan Desember dapat bonus 6 bulan   ::  

Bagaimana cara hitungnya?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 1. Cut of date (per tanggal 19/5, ulang tahun KOI's) + Transisi Period
> 
> 
> Yang daftar bulan April dapat bonus 1 bulan dong    
> Kalau daftar bulan Januari dapat bonus 5 bulan   
> Kalau daftar bulan Desember dapat bonus 6 bulan   
> 
> Bagaimana cara hitungnya?


\wah report benerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


Setuju om...........

----------


## Soegianto

maksudnya yg repot yg ini :
Yang daftar bulan April dapat bonus 1 bulan dong  :: 
Kalau daftar bulan Januari dapat bonus 5 bulan  :: 
Kalau daftar bulan Desember dapat bonus 6 bulan  :: 
Bagaimana cara hitungnya?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> maksudnya yg repot yg ini :
> Yang daftar bulan April dapat bonus 1 bulan dong 
> Kalau daftar bulan Januari dapat bonus 5 bulan 
> Kalau daftar bulan Desember dapat bonus 6 bulan 
> Bagaimana cara hitungnya?


Sama bingung juga kalau ada Cut Off datenya.......

----------


## Soegianto

kesimpulan nya sebetulnya gampang om
daftar 
mskin agenda utk byr keanggotaan rutin
nikmati fasilitasnya
asikkkkkkkkkkk  ::   an

----------


## seven7colour

> kesimpulan nya sebetulnya gampang om
> daftar 
> mskin agenda utk byr keanggotaan rutin
> nikmati fasilitasnya
> asikkkkkkkkkkk   an


Tulll, dan dapatkan diskon 80% di FeiKoi

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kesimpulan nya sebetulnya gampang om
> daftar 
> mskin agenda utk byr keanggotaan rutin
> nikmati fasilitasnya
> asikkkkkkkkkkk   an
> 
> 
> Tulll, dan dapatkan diskon 80% di FeiKoi


stoppppppppppppp topicnya meber koi"s ini  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> dapatkan diskon 80% di FeiKoi
> 
> 
> stop topicnya member koi"s ini


Kan masih fasilitas member KOI-s

----------


## mrbunta

setujuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Soegianto

hahahaha
capek d  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hahahaha
> capek d


kalau capek spa dulu   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> hahahaha
> capek d 
> 
> 
> kalau capek spa dulu


berangkat :P

----------


## mrbunta

aku gak di ajak ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> aku gak di ajak ya


ayooo  terbang pakai garuda

----------


## gunung sari koi

kartu anggotanya kapan dikirim nih? thanks

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> aku gak di ajak ya    
> 
> 
> ayooo  terbang pakai garuda


asikkkkkkkkk aku di jak om soegi
sabtu meluncurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## seven7colour

> kartu anggotanya kapan dikirim nih? thanks


Sabar om...... :P

----------


## mrbunta

loh loh loh
jadi benefit nya dapet member dari om imoetz ya

----------


## Soegianto

> loh loh loh
> jadi benefit nya dapet member dari om imoetz ya


boleh member 3 yah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> loh loh loh
> jadi benefit nya dapet member dari om imoetz ya
> 
> 
> boleh member 3 yah


blommmm

----------


## torajiro

> kartu anggotanya kapan dikirim nih? thanks


sama om.. punya saya juga blm di kirim. saya malah blm dapat no ID nya..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by gunung sari koi
> 
> kartu anggotanya kapan dikirim nih? thanks
> 
> 
> sama om.. punya saya juga blm di kirim. saya malah blm dapat no ID nya..


Cup Cup jangan nangis ya.......

----------


## torajiro

akhirnya... dpt juga no ID nya..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> akhirnya... dpt juga no ID nya..


Selamat om............

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> akhirnya... dpt juga no ID nya.. 
> 
> 
> Selamat om............


thx..

----------


## abahnasr

> kartu anggotanya kapan dikirim nih? thanks


emang udah bagi2 kartu anggota ya?????? kok aq belom dapet???

----------

